# Solved: VBScript to Check/Install Software



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am very new to VB scripts, but am needing one that will when executed 1st check to see if a program is installed, if it is skip the install path for the program (let's call it program 1) and then check program2, if it is installed skip the install for program 2. 

Then the flip side, check program 1, if it is not installed install it (the install would be coming from a network drive that the user would have access to) then check program 2 and so on and so forth.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have discovered here....http://www.codescript.co.uk/unattended_application_installation.htm that the commands for an unattended install may be quiet difficult (if possible at all!).

Can one of the smarters on here provide the code for checking if the app is installed?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You can either use code to check for existing registry keys that are created during the initial install process or use the DIR function in VB to check to see if a particular file/folder exists in the default installation path which is usually something like C:\Program Files\...\...

This will vary a bit depending on which operating system is installed and keep in mind that Windows 7 has one program files directory for 64bit applications and another for 32bit.

Rollin


----------

